# Greek Citizenship through Naturalisation (married to Greek)... Anyone?



## jazzymany (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello there expats!

I have been married to my Greek wife for almost 6 years now (living in Greece) and now that I have my permanent residence permit (10 years), I was thinking about applying for the Greek citizenship... however I was wondering whether it actually is worth trying...

Has anyone done or knows someone who has done this?

Is it really a pain in the ass provided that you have all the papers they ask for?

Is the waiting time insane? (as in years? or just months?)

Is there a possibility of being denied greek citizenship, even if you have all the requirements in order (such as speaking greek fluently, etc...)

Do I have to go to the army BEFORE or AFTER my application has been accepted?

Also, I am currently unemployed, however I pay all my bills and have 0 debt... does this play a roll in the acceptance of my application?

I would really appreciate if someone could guide me, as I haven't yet met anyone who has gone through this process and I really am curious about how doable this is...


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*citizenship*



jazzymany said:


> Hello there expats!
> 
> I have been married to my Greek wife for almost 6 years now (living in Greece) and now that I have my permanent residence permit (10 years), I was thinking about applying for the Greek citizenship... however I was wondering whether it actually is worth trying...
> 
> ...


I looked at a very good site written by a journalist based in ATHENS and it says the following-----On November 12 2012 the minister of interior froze all procedures pertaining to granting Greek citizenship,passports and IDs to persons of non Greek origin.On February 5 2013 it was announced that all non Greek foreigners granted Greek citizenship under 2010 reform may loose their rights.Dont know if that still holds as of now July.


----------

